# incidental



## cingram (Jun 2, 2010)

does anyone know why codes A4550, A4657, A4215 are denied for being incidental?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 2, 2010)

under what scenario are you billing them?


----------



## cingram (Jun 2, 2010)

I am not the one billing them the biller is in the doctors office I am in a billing office working the a/r but im making calls on these codes and they are being denied for being incidental every time


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 2, 2010)

It still would depend on the scenario, what was the service being rendered and what other codes are on the claim?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 2, 2010)

Let me see if I can clarify, if these supplies were being consumed as a part of a charges service such as a surgery then the tray is incidental and not chargable, an injection which requires a syringe so the charge for the supple is incidental, in other words it is included in the charge for service where it was consumed.  Or were these supplies being distributed to the patient for home use.


----------



## cingram (Jun 2, 2010)

one of the accounts is billed with a 77003, 64483 and 64484


----------



## cingram (Jun 2, 2010)

so if they are being distributed then we can collect it but if its being used for a surgery or injection then it is incidental?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 2, 2010)

that is essential true.  However to distribute to the patient, most carriers do require that you apply for and possess a DME supplier number.  You knew there would be a catch!  in your example the 64483 and 64484 are injections, where the physician uses the syringe and maybe even a surgical tray neither is separately billable with these CPT codes.


----------

